
These Are the Five Projects on the Shortlist for NASA's Next Planetary Mission - zatatto
http://www.cosmosup.com/top-five-future-nasa-missions-for-2020/
======
pinewurst
I often think they think up the acronyms first, then try to fit them to a
plausible mission.

